# Burrfection store



## mphswitch (Jun 30, 2020)

Any of you guys have experience ordering from this store? I recently ordered 3 stones from this site since they have all 3 i was looking for. Its just odd that one of the stones shipped without bubble wrap while the other 2 has some. Hesitant to order again from them if stones ship like this.


----------



## Jville (Jun 30, 2020)

I would not be inclined to even look at Ricky's store. But if it works for you, then I guess it works for you.


----------



## Qapla' (Jun 30, 2020)

mphswitch said:


> Location: 92562


Is that southern California? Certainly the forum's Cali dudes can recommend a more reputable local vendor.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 30, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> Is that southern California? Certainly the forum's Cali dudes can recommend a more reputable local vendor.


JKI. Or Bernal. Or Amazon.


----------



## Jville (Jun 30, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> Is that southern California? Certainly the forum's Cali dudes can recommend a more reputable local vendor.


Pretty sure JKI and Bernal are both in California, whether or not it's driving distance idk, but it shouldn't be to far of a mail delivery.


----------



## mphswitch (Jun 30, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> Is that southern California? Certainly the forum's Cali dudes can recommend a more reputable local vendor.


I should've asked around first, the reason i went with this store is that they have a kitayama without the base, only store i see online with the same stone without base is knifewear. Good thing its in one piece, but will make you think twice ordering again from them


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 30, 2020)

Amazon carries it also. Just saying. I'd personally prefer Amazon over Burrfection.


----------



## big D (Jun 30, 2020)

In my opinion it doesn't matter who you order from other than you receive it in good shape. Secondly if it does not arrive safely then you are taken care of with replacement with no fuss and in a timely manner. It does not require bubble wrap, just packaged in a manner that insures relative safe arrival. I have had to return a few things over the years due to shipping damage even when it was well packed and there was disappointment having to wait for new shipping. In the end what mattered was getting it replaced with no hassles. I wish I could say with absolute clarity that I purchased a stone not wrapped in bubble wrap, just packaged well. Unfortunately I cannot truly recall for absolute, though I believe it to be true. If he actually sold something I wanted for less money than someone else, or couldn't find it elsewhere at the time I could not imagine not buying from him.
D.


----------



## daveb (Jun 30, 2020)

While your reasoning may be valid (for you), the calculas doesn't consider the principal being a douche.


----------



## Barashka (Jun 30, 2020)

As much as a non-hater I am of his, I find the prices on that store a bit much (I was looking to buy stuff just as a show of support).

.. granted he has those chosera thinner stones now that I can't find anywhere else, so I might eventually go for that.


----------



## slickmamba (Jun 30, 2020)

Oh god, please don't order from him.


----------

